
Why are software development task estimations regularly off by a factor of 2-3? - trias
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-software-development-task-estimations-regularly-off-by-a-factor-of-2-3/answer/Michael-Wolfe?share=1
======
PieterH
Because speculation tends to be wrong.

